# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Dzudzuana paper prepint gives a hint of *TWO* Basal Eurasian lineages.

## real expert

Here is an interesting hint concerning Basal Eurasians. It appears that there were two
Basal Eurasian lineages. One that did go through the bottleneck and one pre-bottleneck. I'm asking myself what the implications are concerning the back to Africa migration, and how to classify the Basal Eurasian lineage that didn't underwent the bottleneck? Many folks are wondering about the nature of Basal Eurasian, is it a proper Eurasian or rather an African or ANA-like lineage?




> This type of ancestry includes the “Basal Eurasian” lineage that was previously shown to have admixed into Near Easterners and that is inferred to have descended from same founder event / bottleneck that gave rise to the main ancestry in all non-Africans 19. *However, our“deep ancestry” definition also includes deeper splitting lineages as well, some of whose ancestors may not have experienced this bottleneck. Indeed, in what follows we show that “Deep Ancestry” in West Eurasians is comprised not only of Basal Eurasian ancestry but also some more deeply splitting lineages.* Dzudzuana is inferred by qpAdm to have ~28% deep ancestry, identical to the admixture graph...


What do you think folks?

----------


## Hawk

Well, we already have a name for that deeply splitting lineages, or pre-bottleneck and we call it Ancentral North African, ANA.

----------


## kingjohn

> Well, we already have a name for that deeply splitting lineages, or pre-bottleneck and we call it* Ancentral North African, ANA*.


E-z830 and E-v68 probably  :Cool V:

----------


## kingjohn

Maybe this culture 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushabian_culture
Has connection to the spread
Of the basal ancestery in the levant...

----------


## real expert

> Well, we already have a name for that deeply splitting lineages, or pre-bottleneck and we call it Ancentral North African, ANA.


Yeah it seems that ANA could be the pre-bottleneck Basal Eurasian linage. That being, said it's still debatable whether ANA is a sister-branch of Mota or other SSA lineages or rather closer to Eurasian.

----------


## Hawk

> Yeah it seems that ANA could be the pre-bottleneck Basal Eurasian linage. That being, said it's still debatable whether ANA is a sister-branch of Mota or other SSA lineages or rather closer to Eurasian.


I didn't see any stark evidence that it's sister branch of SSA. It could be sister branch of Basal Eurasian instead according to the Dzudzuana paper, but still very distinct, just as the Mechtoid skulls were noted long time before for their distinctive appearance i assume they should be treated a separate North African race.

----------


## Anfänger

I don't if this was already shared by someone but is this the first PCA which includes Dzudzuana ?


Bildschirmfoto 2021-01-05 um 21.02.03.jpg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zWcpml63ls&t=364s


It's just a PCA but it doesn´t look like Dzudzuana is like Anatolian farmers, more like CHGs and Dzudzuana (and SAT29) form a cluster.

----------


## Hawk

> I don't if this was already shared by someone but is this the first PCA which includes Dzudzuana ?
> 
> 
> Bildschirmfoto 2021-01-05 um 21.02.03.jpg
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zWcpml63ls&t=364s
> 
> 
> It's just a PCA but it doesn´t look like Dzudzuana is like Anatolian farmers, more like CHGs and Dzudzuana (and SAT29) form a cluster.


Iberomaurusians are quite on the right on the PCA, they probably represent Morocco_HG.

----------


## Anfänger

> Iberomaurusians are quite on the right on the PCA, they probably represent Morocco_HG.


You are right but i think we shouldn´t interpret too much into one PCA. Villabrunna and Loschbour are quite far from one another, though both are WHG.

----------

